# Walker Thompson



## brianwh (30 August 2008)

I recently received in the mail (unsolicited) a brochure from a firm in Brisbane going by the name of Walker Thompson. The brochure gave superficial details of an equities trading software program and included results (spectacular) for 2 years trading up to October 2007.  I received several follow-up phone calls explaining to me that I could have the package, with on-going back-up, within 24 hours for $8900. All I had to do was give them my credit card number.

Gotta be dodgy? Does any one know anything about them?


----------



## CAB SAV (30 August 2008)

brianwh said:


> I recently received in the mail (unsolicited) a brochure from a firm in Brisbane going by the name of Walker Thompson. The brochure gave superficial details of an equities trading software program and included results (spectacular) for 2 years trading up to October 2007.  I received several follow-up phone calls explaining to me that I could have the package, with on-going back-up, within 24 hours for $8900. All I had to do was give them my credit card number.
> 
> Gotta be dodgy? Does any one know anything about them?




Never trust a bloke with no christian name. Tell him to contact me, I'll give him a package for nothing.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 August 2008)

brianwh said:


> The brochure gave superficial details of an equities trading software program and included results (spectacular) *for 2 years **trading up to October 2007*.




Bull run results tend to be spectacular.


----------



## popeyeroo (1 September 2008)

Search this site for Query on Dales Pty Ltd Brisbane


----------



## brianwh (1 September 2008)

Have just read through the Dales thread Popeyroo. So many similarities that it is nearly certain to be the same people using a new name. As has been pointed out, this is just a more sophisticated (slightly) version of the old horse racing plans that were sold to gullible punters. I suppose they have been careful to keep within the letter of the law but I would like to think that some government watchdog would be checking - even if people are losing their money through their own stupidity, these bottom feeders should not be allowed to prosper.


----------



## loving mum (29 October 2008)

brianwh said:


> Have just read through the Dales thread Popeyroo. So many similarities that it is nearly certain to be the same people using a new name. As has been pointed out, this is just a more sophisticated (slightly) version of the old horse racing plans that were sold to gullible punters. I suppose they have been careful to keep within the letter of the law but I would like to think that some government watchdog would be checking - even if people are losing their money through their own stupidity, these bottom feeders should not be allowed to prosper.




Hi Brian,
Unfortunately, I fell victim to these conartists this year losing nearly $5000. (doesnt sound a lot to most people but to me at the time was my house).I have only just read all these posts and sounds like to me that Walker Thompson is a revamp of Dales? The same sales tactics have been used, the last few rego's, half price deal, in a meeting..blah blah..and looking back,obviously the company have been scamming vulnerable, innocent people like ourselves for years and changing their name in the process. When i realised i had been conned, i immediatly sought legal action to no avail. The lies and deceit these creeps used was shocking.  It was going to cost me morethan $5000 in legal costs,but believe me,if i had the $ to do so, I would fight it.So I try to put it down to an expensive life lesson learnt. I was so angry that this scum sucked me in (i thought i was an extreme sceptic of all sceptics and  always super wary of any scam going, but was feeling very vulnerble at the time)This whole fiasco ate away at me for months, after  my family almost falling apart because of my own stupidity involved in this nightmare,i now try and focus more on my kids and my health. But I truly hope these scumbags are made pay. I often wonder about taking it up with some other party to get a refund, but mentally I dont think i can go there. 
These lowlifes have got to be stopped..If anyone out there could help me in anyway, I truly would appreciate it.


----------



## skyQuake (29 October 2008)

loving mum said:


> Hi Brian,
> Unfortunately, I fell victim to these conartists this year losing nearly $5000. (doesnt sound a lot to most people but to me at the time was my house).I have only just read all these posts and sounds like to me that Walker Thompson is a revamp of Dales? The same sales tactics have been used, the last few rego's, half price deal, in a meeting..blah blah..and looking back,obviously the company have been scamming vulnerable, innocent people like ourselves for years and changing their name in the process. When i realised i had been conned, i immediatly sought legal action to no avail. The lies and deceit these creeps used was shocking.  It was going to cost me morethan $5000 in legal costs,but believe me,if i had the $ to do so, I would fight it.So I try to put it down to an expensive life lesson learnt. I was so angry that this scum sucked me in (i thought i was an extreme sceptic of all sceptics and  always super wary of any scam going, but was feeling very vulnerble at the time)This whole fiasco ate away at me for months, after  my family almost falling apart because of my own stupidity involved in this nightmare,i now try and focus more on my kids and my health. But I truly hope these scumbags are made pay. I often wonder about taking it up with some other party to get a refund, but mentally I dont think i can go there.
> These lowlifes have got to be stopped..If anyone out there could help me in anyway, I truly would appreciate it.




That is very sad to hear. These lowlifes prey in all sorts of markets...
Used to work in a law firm, based on these facts the costs look wayy dodgy.
ACCC might be able to help you in this or provide at least some good advice. 
Good luck.


----------



## shai (11 January 2009)

loving mum said:


> Hi Brian,
> Unfortunately, I fell victim to these conartists this year losing nearly $5000. (doesnt sound a lot to most people but to me at the time was my house).I have only just read all these posts and sounds like to me that Walker Thompson is a revamp of Dales? The same sales tactics have been used, the last few rego's, half price deal, in a meeting..blah blah..and looking back,obviously the company have been scamming vulnerable, innocent people like ourselves for years and changing their name in the process. When i realised i had been conned, i immediatly sought legal action to no avail. The lies and deceit these creeps used was shocking.  It was going to cost me morethan $5000 in legal costs,but believe me,if i had the $ to do so, I would fight it.So I try to put it down to an expensive life lesson learnt. I was so angry that this scum sucked me in (i thought i was an extreme sceptic of all sceptics and  always super wary of any scam going, but was feeling very vulnerble at the time)This whole fiasco ate away at me for months, after  my family almost falling apart because of my own stupidity involved in this nightmare,i now try and focus more on my kids and my health. But I truly hope these scumbags are made pay. I often wonder about taking it up with some other party to get a refund, but mentally I dont think i can go there.
> These lowlifes have got to be stopped..If anyone out there could help me in anyway, I truly would appreciate it.




loving mum
Just to let you know that I have been taken for a ride by this company. I was so stressed and unable to face the fact that I could have been so very stupid. Sounded good to a person looking to make a little bit more money to supplement the pension. How stupid I was. I learnt the hard way and soon alarm bells were ringing. After a lot of looking into the company and reading blogs etc I was directed to a company who is currently in the process of assisting me with this situation. I did not have the money to fight the cause, but, was determined to find someone who may be able to help me. If this company can manage to get my money back they take a small% to cover their costs, if they are unsuccessful then it has only cost me about $200's. Worth a try. I am now able to sleep again at night, as I  do  not have the strength to face walker thompson on my own. I hope this makes you maybe feel a little better. I can give you further infomation if you would like. Regards Shai


----------



## sandras (14 January 2009)

Hey i just signed up to this site specifically to warn everyone. Walker Thompson, possibly Dales is now called *Sage Sentinel*.
They have just tricked me out of The same amounts of money as yourselves.
Its the same thing. A brochure in the mail. Then a man called Chris Williamson called me. Didnt tell me i was going to be paying $8900 for a computer disc. But led me to believe that i was actually playing the market myself (with the money i handed over). When i called to see how i was going, they told me i wasnt... and now needed a broker (and to fork out more... that cash was gone). No broker knew who they were. And it was the same deposit as most here($4500).  They wouldn't give me a refund when i asked.. as the program was not faulty, i simply 'changed my mind'.I only found this site as, in one of the contracts they sent me; the blue email address said something else.. but when my mouse passed over it, a walker thompson email address came up (they forgot about that one). After googling it, i found heaps of chat sites everywhere the same as this one. Its funny how the companies your all talking about are from 07 because Sage only registered in 08.
Ive spoken to fair trading. And if they cant help, im going to a lawyer, and the news. The headoffice for Sage Sentinel is in Newcastle. Its only a 2hr drive (and im driven).


----------



## mayk (15 January 2009)

sandras said:


> Hey i just signed up to this site specifically to warn everyone. Walker Thompson, possibly Dales is now called *Sage Sentinel*.
> They have just tricked me out of The same amounts of money as yourselves.
> Its the same thing. A brochure in the mail. Then a man called Chris Williamson called me. Didnt tell me i was going to be paying $8900 for a computer disc. But led me to believe that i was actually playing the market myself (with the money i handed over). When i called to see how i was going, they told me i wasnt... and now needed a broker (and to fork out more... that cash was gone). No broker knew who they were. And it was the same deposit as most here($4500).  They wouldn't give me a refund when i asked.. as the program was not faulty, i simply 'changed my mind'.I only found this site as, in one of the contracts they sent me; the blue email address said something else.. but when my mouse passed over it, a walker thompson email address came up (they forgot about that one). After googling it, i found heaps of chat sites everywhere the same as this one. Its funny how the companies your all talking about are from 07 because Sage only registered in 08.
> Ive spoken to fair trading. And if they cant help, im going to a lawyer, and the news. The headoffice for Sage Sentinel is in Newcastle. Its only a 2hr drive (and im driven).




Just out of shear interest. What is on the CD? When red line cross the blue line kind of stuff?


----------



## dave09 (2 February 2009)

shai said:


> loving mum
> Just to let you know that I have been taken for a ride by this company. I was so stressed and unable to face the fact that I could have been so very stupid. Sounded good to a person looking to make a little bit more money to supplement the pension. How stupid I was. I learnt the hard way and soon alarm bells were ringing. After a lot of looking into the company and reading blogs etc I was directed to a company who is currently in the process of assisting me with this situation. I did not have the money to fight the cause, but, was determined to find someone who may be able to help me. If this company can manage to get my money back they take a small% to cover their costs, if they are unsuccessful then it has only cost me about $200's. Worth a try. I am now able to sleep again at night, as I  do  not have the strength to face walker thompson on my own. I hope this makes you maybe feel a little better. I can give you further infomation if you would like. Regards Shai




Hi Shai, I to have been taken for a ride with walker thompson and would appreciate it greatly if you could keep me posted on how you go with the company looking into helping you retrieve some or all of your money and if they would be willing to help other victims maybe if we ban together it would also help also.

Regards 
Dave09


----------



## sandras (16 February 2009)

Hey Mayk.
On the CD is a program of how to predict the stock market. Fair enough, if you were told that on the phone. They want that much money for a disc. They told me i was investing... but i was just purchasing that. I dont have more money to invest in the market. That cd is useless to me. While you are on the program it highlights the shares that are going badly in red. And the ones that you should buy are in blue or green (cant remember). However i was under the impression that while im selling them and buying them on the program, that i was actually doing it. No i needed a broker then and more money to actually invest. I spoke to a lawyer and she said that the deed is not even a deed. The whole thing is a scam, but there is a chance that even if you beat them in court the company would just disolve, and take everyones money with them, before openning up under a new name.


----------



## mac79 (9 March 2009)

shai said:


> loving mum
> Just to let you know that I have been taken for a ride by this company. I was so stressed and unable to face the fact that I could have been so very stupid. Sounded good to a person looking to make a little bit more money to supplement the pension. How stupid I was. I learnt the hard way and soon alarm bells were ringing. After a lot of looking into the company and reading blogs etc I was directed to a company who is currently in the process of assisting me with this situation. I did not have the money to fight the cause, but, was determined to find someone who may be able to help me. If this company can manage to get my money back they take a small% to cover their costs, if they are unsuccessful then it has only cost me about $200's. Worth a try. I am now able to sleep again at night, as I  do  not have the strength to face walker thompson on my own. I hope this makes you maybe feel a little better. I can give you further infomation if you would like. Regards Shai




Hi Shai - can you tell me the name of the company you have working for you - I would like to try this.  Thanks


----------



## skygod (24 March 2009)

Why not upload the cd and key and make it publically available as a torrent? piss's them off as they have no recourse to the number of complaints on the net. No 10k software is ever going to make u money .If it's so good ,why not use it themselves and clean up? By all means , send it here as Im a professional trader and ill post the results here


----------



## bunyip (24 March 2009)

These sort of scams have been around for years. I've had a number of phone calls offering me share trading software for as much as 10 grand that supposedly produces returns of 30% a month. 
Quite likely the same company under a different name contacted me again and again over the years.
_A simple way to gauge their credibility is to ask yourself this question....If they could make 30% a month, 360% a year, would they really be in the business of selling software programs to scrape out a living? Or would they be sitting at home in a luxurious house, using their ability to clean up on the stock market?_

What truly amazed me is that two different people who know I'm involved in the markets, asked me if they should buy this program. I explained why they shouldn't touch it, but they bought it anyway.


----------



## id_who (21 August 2009)

Hi all,
My Mum paid these scammers $4500  in July 2008 and bailed on them when they asked for a further $4400.
I was checking the web to see who Walker Thompson is and found this discussion. 
Has anyone got any help getting money back?


----------



## mast0052 (23 January 2010)

sandras said:


> Hey i just signed up to this site specifically to warn everyone. Walker Thompson, possibly Dales is now called *Sage Sentinel*.
> They have just tricked me out of The same amounts of money as yourselves.
> Its the same thing. A brochure in the mail. Then a man called Chris Williamson called me. Didnt tell me i was going to be paying $8900 for a computer disc. But led me to believe that i was actually playing the market myself (with the money i handed over). When i called to see how i was going, they told me i wasnt... and now needed a broker (and to fork out more... that cash was gone). No broker knew who they were. And it was the same deposit as most here($4500).  They wouldn't give me a refund when i asked.. as the program was not faulty, i simply 'changed my mind'.I only found this site as, in one of the contracts they sent me; the blue email address said something else.. but when my mouse passed over it, a walker thompson email address came up (they forgot about that one). After googling it, i found heaps of chat sites everywhere the same as this one. Its funny how the companies your all talking about are from 07 because Sage only registered in 08.
> Ive spoken to fair trading. And if they cant help, im going to a lawyer, and the news. The headoffice for Sage Sentinel is in Newcastle. Its only a 2hr drive (and im driven).





The ASIC site shows that Sage Sentinel Pty Ltd are no longer registered, effective Nov 2009.

My question is - what business name are the scammers currently registered under?? I was scammed  and have reported this to ASIC but find it difficult to accept that these scammers can reinvent themselves and defraud more people of a significant amount of money. These businesses are registered in Australia after all, but I couldn't find any specific warnings on the ACCC ScamWatch site!

Apart from the adage "If it's too good to be true...." I'm at a loss to find any mention of these scammers other than on forums like this (which, btw, I am very grateful for) 

Also does anyone have any information about "CMS"?  That is the name that appears on the credit card statement.  

Cheers,


----------

